# Merry Christmas !



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Let me be the first to wish everyone on Outbackers.com a MERRY CHRISTMAS! and a HAPPY NEW YEAR! From a Proud Canadian !! Marcel Voyer.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

MJV said:


> Let me be the first to wish everyone on Outbackers.com a MERRY CHRISTMAS! and a HAPPY NEW YEAR! From a Proud Canadian !! Marcel Voyer.


Oh man! I wanted to be first!









Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from SE Georgia! I hope everyone has a very campy year!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS

AND HAPPY NEW YEAR

FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST





































































































*


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY







HOLIDAYS







FROM







OREGON!!!


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Pennsyltucky!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TEXAS!!!!!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from North Georgia!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope everyone has a GREAT Christmas.....and let's all hope for an EARLY Spring so we can go camping.


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to wish a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you and your families! All the very best!

Happy Holidays!

Cayne


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Happy Christmas Eve from Sacramento, CA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Walter


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

For us in Pa, well SE Pa at least we have a white one for once. Has been a while since that has happened.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wishing everyone a happy and safe holiday season from Northern Illinois!!


----------



## MichaelJulander (Dec 27, 2012)

New member here..wishing all fellow outbackers a fun filled holiday season and a very happy new year!


----------

